# Slow Speed with EVDO After Holi



## kartikoli (Mar 30, 2013)

i am getting pathetic speed on BSNL EVDO after holi. my normal speed ranges from 120~250 KB download speed where as now i am getting only 10KB also many popular sites the download doesnt starts (putlocker , billionupload , 180upload etc..)

Not just the download the sites are taking ages to load and many sites doesnt load at all (i have to keep on refreshing to load TD , [E] , TE , etc... ) even sites like nvidia , amd are taking too much time to load

Its just me or every one is facing the problem. Its been 3 days and i have been facing this problem please help if there is a workaround

Really spoiled my holi holidays


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i am getting pathetic speed on BSNL EVDO after holi. my normal speed ranges from 120~250 KB download speed where as now i am getting only 10KB also many popular sites the download doesnt starts (putlocker , billionupload , 180upload etc..)
> 
> Not just the download the sites are taking ages to load and many sites doesnt load at all (i have to keep on refreshing to load TD , [E] , TE , etc... ) even sites like nvidia , amd are taking too much time to load
> 
> ...



Even my airtel BD @8mbps getting worst speed from past 1 week 
where i get 1 mbps downloading speed i 50 kbps


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks for the confirmation 
at least i am not the only one who is affected


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> thanks for the confirmation
> at least i am not the only one who is affected



Every one using airtel, bsnl, mtnl, tata is being affected check out the news section


----------



## y2j826 (Mar 31, 2013)

I think someone on some forum posted that the wires are broken down at sea level again, I am also effected and now even know I am not the only one


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> thanks for the confirmation
> at least i am not the only one who is affected



Yeah. Everyone is suffering. Even my 3G dongle is awkwardly performing


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2013)

my airtel 3g on mobile is working fine, also my Tata docomo 3g dongle working fine.


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 1, 2013)

My aircel 3G suffer also.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 1, 2013)

no problems with mts mblazer too

*you are using evdo in lucknow. you getting good speed? in what area are you using it?*



kartikoli said:


> i am getting pathetic speed on BSNL EVDO after holi. my normal speed ranges from 120~250 KB download speed where as now i am getting only 10KB also many popular sites the download doesnt starts (putlocker , billionupload , 180upload etc..)
> 
> Not just the download the sites are taking ages to load and many sites doesnt load at all (i have to keep on refreshing to load TD , [E] , TE , etc... ) even sites like nvidia , amd are taking too much time to load
> 
> ...


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 1, 2013)

Speeds are same here for EVDO. 180-210kB/s


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 2, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Speeds are same here for EVDO. 180-210kB/s



which city?


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 2, 2013)

^Kolkata


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 11, 2013)

I get connection from bhadewan telephone exchange BTS and I am back to normal speed


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 11, 2013)

my photon 3g is working fine,in punjab.


----------

